# Bosch Launches Light 'Em Up Dyno Performance Meter App for iPhone



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Count OE parts supplier Bosch as the latest creator of an iPhone based performance meter app with the launch of their _Light 'Em Up Dyno_. The app itself is free though limited to measuring 0-60 mph runs unless you opt to spend $4.99 which unlocks other measurements such as hp, lateral Gs, acceleration Gs and braking Gs. 

The app features push features that allow you to share your runs on Facebook and Twitter and also allows you to enter details on your various cars tested. The latter function is cool but a dropdown menu for choosing your type of car would be a whole lot cooler if it auto-filled in the various required data (weight and drivetrain loss) used to calculate power. It does allow for personalization though like an icon to represent the car and list area for mods.

Will this replace a G-Tech Pro or the like for the serious data loggers? We doubt it. Like any smart phone based performance meter app the Light 'Em Up Dyno is limited to the accuracy of the iPhone's accelerometer. Likely improved in the 4G iPod, we somehow doubt it'll better the G-tech or similar device. Still, it's handy to have in your pocket and if you don't mind the proliferation of Bosch ads in the app it is one of the cleanest and most intuitively designed performance meter apps we've found.

Download it on iTunes after the jump.

* Download Bosch Light 'Em Up Dyno on iTunes *


----------

